# Growth for Staffordshire Bull Terrier



## Ace

Hello 

I have a staffordshire bull terrier who is coming up to 6 months now. Can anyone tell me approx when staffys stop growing in height and start to bulk up? And is there any specific exercises or foods that will assist him in the growth of his muscle. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Lyceum

I could be wrong but I don't think staffie start to fill out until they're 12-18 months old.

Is there any reason why you want him to fill out so early? And not let it happen as and when it should. It could be very damaging to his bones to carry a lot of muscle at his age. He looks perfectly fine for his age, I don't see why you'd want him any bigger muscle wise.


----------



## Clare7435

I think the op was possibly asking how to aid healthy growth of a dog of this build to ensure a healthy adult pooch maybe...xx


----------



## Ace

Clare7435 u hit the nail on the head !


----------



## Snoringbear

He probably won't get much taller now, but I imagine he is looking leggy as his chest is still shallow. That probably won't drop for another 6 months. As long as you're feeding him decent food he'll be fine.


----------



## Nonnie

As he's crossed with a larger breed, its hard to predict how stocky he will get.

Be careful not to give him too high a protein diet.


----------



## madferrit*

Hi there i have a 9 month old staff bitch and she still hasnt bulked out yet, she was small to start with so i dont think she'll be big but my friends Staff didnt fill out til round about 12 months, by the way he's gorgeous!


----------



## Lyceum

Ace said:


> Clare7435 u hit the nail on the head !


Sorry Hun, my misunderstanding.

As others have said, as long as he's on a decent food, he'll do fine.

My staffy x is 7 months old and looks about the same height and build as yours.


----------



## riffraffdeefer

Hi
all depends on blood lines etc but as overs have said feed a high quality diet and alot of exercise and you can't go far wrong.
Rico my blue staffy just turned 2 and is only just starting to fill out.
Looking at your boy at 6 monthes he will be a nice stocky staffie just be patient!
All the best.


----------



## Snoringbear

I would keep the excercise minimal at his age but certainly step it up after he's a year old.


----------



## Louis22

Hello, I have a staff that is nearly 7 months old and already considerably bulky! I walk him three times per day in the week and at the weekends we go for long walks in woods! Is this too much for the dogs age? He eats alot of fresh meat and raw eggs!! He seems very healthy and strong. Can anyone advise if i should be feeding him differently. In regards to wanting your dog to bulk up i would say give him lots of meat and plenty of water. My dog weighs 23KG already and looks great. Will post picture soon.


----------



## Staffybull

My staffy called(ACE)who is now 10 months old and he is still a bit leggy!
He came from a litter of 6 and he and 1 sister are the leggiest out of them all,the others are small and stocky.
He is pure bred,but i think as someone pointed out,it all depends on the blood lines etc.
Your dog will fill out eventually,just dont overfeed to force growth!
Mine is fed twice a day,morning and evening and he seems ok.
What are you feeding at the moment?I think he looks fine as he is.


----------



## Staffybull

Louis22 said:


> Hello, I have a staff that is nearly 7 months old and already considerably bulky! I walk him three times per day in the week and at the weekends we go for long walks in woods! Is this too much for the dogs age? He eats alot of fresh meat and raw eggs!! He seems very healthy and strong. Can anyone advise if i should be feeding him differently. In regards to wanting your dog to bulk up i would say give him lots of meat and plenty of water. My dog weighs 23KG already and looks great. Will post picture soon.


Wow,23kg at 7 months,hes gonna be a big boy
Would luv to see a picture:thumbup:

I dont think this is too much walking for him,he sounds fit and if you are feeding him,without over feeding he should be finealthough im not sure about the raw eggs,maybe others can advise on this,i give mine boiled egg every other day.

Eggs,fish,chiken etc are all good proteins,i mix this with the food that i feed.

He seems health enough


----------



## MarKalAm

Going by the OPs previous posts they seem a little too worried about building this dogs muscle up fast. 



Ace said:


> if possible can anyone give me an indication on how big my dog will grow to?
> he is now 15 weeks old
> his father was a rather large american bulldog x staff
> and mum was a really rather quite small shortlegged staf
> i dont mind if he stays small as i would love him either way but would love it if he grew to the size of his father.





Ace said:


> I have read on the internet if you neuter your dog he grows bigger due to testosterone





Ace said:


> muscle enhancing product any good ??
> just come across this product:
> Bestpet Pharmacy - Muscle Dog Liquid





Ace said:


> my staffordshire bull terrier is coming up to 8 months now will he grow much more in height?





Ace said:


> My staffordshire bull terrier cross american bulldog is coming up to 9 months now i think his growth in height has stopped however i am not sure when he will begin to bulk up in width





Ace said:


> I was thinking to buy some of these packets (tripe) and mixing it with his dry food just to increase the protein in his diet i just want to ensure he grows up 2 b a very healthy dog.


----------



## baz_Jaq

He is a beautiful boy and will develop in his own time.

When we rescued our staff at 8 months he was leggy with a head too big in comparison to the rest of him .

He didn't really fill out till around 18 months and is around 28kg now at 4, a few love handles but mostly muscle. 

have some pictures in the staffy section of Benson


----------



## Malmum

I've had three Staffs in my time and they've all bulked up without anything special.
This boy was about five in the pic, full of muscle and never had anything but tinned food  I never knew about raw feeding then so he got big all on his own, with no help from a good diet. I think most Staffs will thrive on just about anything and it's mostly what their breeding is like that determines the eventual size.
When I got this boy he looked very square and stocky at 9 weeks old, so he was destined to be a big boy. I loved this guy, he was a real dream boy.


----------



## Lyceum

Novak is a staff x, Bailey is Staff, Novak is 20kg, but quite leggy, Bailey is shorted and 21kg. I think they're both nice and healthy looking, they're all muscle and I've done nothing to 'bulk' them up. Just fed the best food I could, exercised them and let nature take its course.


----------



## Staffybull

Lyceum said:


> Novak is a staff x, Bailey is Staff, Novak is 20kg, but quite leggy, Bailey is shorted and 21kg. I think they're both nice and healthy looking, they're all muscle and I've done nothing to 'bulk' them up. Just fed the best food I could, exercised them and let nature take its course.


:thumbup:agree with you!!

Let nature take the course of finalizing the final result!


----------



## Staffybull

Malmum said:


> I've had three Staffs in my time and they've all bulked up without anything special.
> This boy was about five in the pic, full of muscle and never had anything but tinned food  I never knew about raw feeding then so he got big all on his own, with no help from a good diet. I think most Staffs will thrive on just about anything and it's mostly what their breeding is like that determines the eventual size.
> When I got this boy he looked very square and stocky at 9 weeks old, so he was destined to be a big boy. I loved this guy, he was a real dream boy.


He is a good looking boy,for a tinned food diet
May i ask what he was fed on?
If he was healthy on tinned,then why do you now choose to feed raw?

If i could,i would go the RAW way,but i cant seem to CLARIFY the correct recipeor recipes!!)
I have revised loads of raw,ish menus,but still i can not come to a positive conclusion

Maybe i will at sometime:thumbup:


----------



## Maistaff

Depending on your dogs breeding will greatly determine how he take s shape as an adult 

All of my Stafford's have taken shape from 6 months of age onwards and finally maturing at around 3 years of age depending on their lines as some lines mature faster than others.

I would be careful not to over feed your dog and put too much weight on him. Many people have this misconception that SBT's should be big and bulky, this is not the case, they should be fit and muscular and not fat!! 

Your pup is still very young and has many stages to go through over the next year or so over which you will see him develop. 

As already mentioned i wouldn't over walk him. Not too much road work if you do! Also feed a good well balanced diet and really you won't go wrong

Best of luck with him


----------



## Malmum

In those days I used to feed him and his JRT sidekick on Beta dry food and tinned Butchers but at the age of around nine he started to have kidney probs so I cut out the dry and fed him in Butchers and Winalot mixer. He went on to live to thirteen and though not a bad age developed pancreatitis, prostatitis and blindness.

I feel sure he could have lived longer and not had the conditions he had if i'd known about raw food. No internet in those days, well I didn't have it and so I never knew about raw. I was told by an Australian vet when he had pancreatitis (1995) that I would be best feeding him raw, chicken bones and all but I thought he was a bit nutty, a bit like people do today when I tell them about raw. They are sure as I was then that chicken bones would get stuck somewhere.

When I look back I feel guilty that he never had the pleasure of crunching raw meaty bones and the only marrow bones he ever had were the cooked ones from the pet shop - all that fat, no wonder he developed pancreatitis. 

Morning meal: 1/4lb mince, chicken, beef, rabbit, or tripe, two chick wings, chopped raw carrot, fresh peas or corn niblets. I add to that their Seven Sea glucosamine/chondroitin caps and a green lipped mussel tab as they are large breed, a splash of salmon oil for the coats and top it with a sardine or pilchard, sometimes a raw egg plus the shell crunched up. They don't need veg but they love it and it makes up for the crunch of biscuits.
Evening: 1/4 mince, one carcass a cube of liver about 2" in size (three times a week) and a meaty bone.
Once a week they have a whole heart which replaces the mince and other meats from the butcher like pig tails, ears and trotters They must have liver as it's full of vitamins but not too much at a time as it can make them runny.
Some days they will have an added treat of meaty bones in between their regular meals. BARF is very economical and they don't need too much, unless they are workers which mine aren't, then you'd give them a bit more. They don't poo large amounts either as they use most of it in their systems.
For treats they'll have a large carrot or a bowl of mixed veg like, mange tout, sugarsnap peas, apple, pear, melon etc. just as a treat and because they love it. They often play with apples before eating them so it's a game too.

This is for dogs of 57kgs so you can see how economical it is as well as being healthy.


----------



## Maistaff

Malmum said:


> This is for dogs of 57kgs so you can see how economical it is as well as being healthy.


Was your Stafford 57Kg ? or have i read that wrong ?


----------



## Maistaff

ignore me i have read it wrong !


----------



## Malmum

Ha ha - my Staff was 21kgs.


----------



## Maistaff

Malmum said:


> Ha ha - my Staff was 21kgs.


:lol: i was wondering then i re read it


----------



## NicoleeBaabe

Ive got a Staffy and shes 8 months and she goes for a 3 mile walk/run nearly every day and shes bulked out alot at the moment. Im not a dog owner that makes my dog eat raw meat and all that.
But my other halfs boss at work has a Old Tyme English Bulldog and hes about the same age, he feeds his dog on faw meat every day from chicken to rabbits, hes also got him into weight training and he can pull 500k at 8 months old.
So i suggest you take him/her on long walks and if you want to feed them meat 
Added a photo of my girls at 7 and a half months


----------



## LouLatch

Cant really help with your question im afriad although it looks like u have had alot of help already.

My staff was 2yrs old when we adopted her so was already fully grown/developed.

Just wanted to say how handsome your boy is! 

Staffs come in all shapes and sizes (its not always easy to know if they are a cross), Mitzie is now 6yrs old and is a taller, less butch staff she weighs about 16/17kgs.

Just realised how old this thread is, it just came up in the New posts section.


----------



## ClydeV

Not be too keen to add on too much bulk too quickly. He will naturally grow between 12-18 months as others have said but the key is not to overfeed. He should be nicely covered with no excess.... then let genetics run their course. I have had Bull Terriers (English) all my life and its all down to bloodlines, good quality food, and exercise - as most have said.

My biggest tip - dont over feed!


----------



## Ph111hud0

Hey all, I have 2 Irish blue staff puppies now at the age of 6 months old and just a few days. I got them at 3 weeks old and they were very ill because the breeder was an idiot and just wanted rid of them. I had to take time off work and syringe them every few hours with lactol milk, as they got towards the 6-7 week age, I bought eukanuba and crushed it to a paste mixed with lactol and syringed it. Then I started giving them crushed eukanuba at the age of 9 weeks, they were so lucky to survive but I managed to get them on the dry food.
They have eaten this eukanuba quite we'll but then at 4 months they got fed up so I tried mixing 200g of fresh tripe with the dry pellets, they eat it at first but again got fed up.
I tried tried fresh beef and fresh chicken fillets along with the eukanuba and this again worked a treat for about a week and again they got fed up.
I was thinking that they looked a bit on the slim side however I was exercising them daily for about an hour a day, taking them to the beach front up and down Sandhills.
I finally changed the food I soak the eukanuba with boiled water and then I add a full tin of butchers any flavour, I give them breakfast, dinner and tea.
They have the dinner around 2pm and tea around 6 or 7pm.
They absolutely love their food and I'm so proud of them.
It's now that I have realised that because I've exercised them every day without fail, in the rain, wind, any weather they still go out, they are in awesome condition.
For puppies of 6 months and a few days, they are incredibly muscular and lean, I had them weighed today and the bitch weighs 18.7kg and the boy weighs 20.5kg.
Went to pets at home and stood them on scales.
I now know that even at this point they have to grow and fill out and then mature, but as now they are incredible.
I would say exercise is a must, everyday !!, from the age of 11 weeks get them out for a little 15 30 minute walk and let them off the lead.
The food is your choice but I don't feed them anything that a human would eat like potatoes or chocolate etc, pure dog food and chicken fillets and meats, they like black pudding too. Eukanuba large breed puppy.
I will post some pictures up ASAP but this is how I have reared my dogs and they are sociable, brilliant with children, play with any dogs, and love to sit on couch with me watching tv.
Lola & Champ


----------



## Roccoloco

Maistaff said:


> Depending on your dogs breeding will greatly determine how he take s shape as an adult
> 
> All of my Stafford's have taken shape from 6 months of age onwards and finally maturing at around 3 years of age depending on their lines as some lines mature faster than others.
> 
> I would be careful not to over feed your dog and put too much weight on him. Many people have this misconception that SBT's should be big and bulky, this is not the case, they should be fit and muscular and not fat!!
> 
> Your pup is still very young and has many stages to go through over the next year or so over which you will see him develop.
> 
> As already mentioned i wouldn't over walk him. Not too much road work if you do! Also feed a good well balanced diet and really you won't go wrong
> 
> Best of luck with him


----------



## Roccoloco

Have a 7-8 month old male Staffie weighing 37 lbs and I’ve noticed his front paws starting to face outward.
I’m a 65 yr old technology dinosaur trying to figure out how to post photos ‍♂
Opinions?


----------



## Roccoloco

Roccoloco said:


> Have a 7-8 month old male Staffie weighing 37 lbs and I've noticed his front paws starting to face outward.
> I'm a 65 yr old technology dinosaur trying to figure out how to post photos ‍♂
> Opinions?


----------



## 1507601

@Roccoloco Best to start your own thread - the button is at the top right when you click off this thread.


----------

